

Fry.IO -  An ultra simple URL shortener - andyhmltn
http://fry.io

======
bencevans
You might want to put some sort of URL validation as at the moment it could be
used to store other data.

Also by entering what I've put at <http://hastebin.com/ruxixitunu> I'm
provided with <http://fry.io/9m> which returns a 502 Bad Gateway error from
your nginx server (BUG?).

~~~
hostyle
Also: <http://fry.io/b2>

------
andyhmltn
There are a few bugs to iron out! I didn't anticipate that this submission
would really get any views so it's in early development. Thanks for all the
comments, I'll certainly take everything on board and work on it ASAP :-)

Just as a note, there's a feature that isn't really obvious yet. If you go to:

<http://fry.io/8o/manage>

(8o being your particular shortcode) it displays an analytics screen. I'm
planning to improve this and add some kind of API.

------
yashg
Add spam filtering ASAP. In the past I had created a URL shortner, even
created an API and the usage exploded but most of the links were created by
spammers and I used to get regular warnings from my host. In the end I just
shut the whole thing down. if you just want to shorten the links with your own
short domain, better use bit.ly. They even have basic analytics and it's free.

~~~
andyhmltn
bit.ly isn't an option as it's a side project haha. In terms of spam
filtering, I haven't had any problems as of yet touch wood but I'll look out
:-)

------
voyou
What's the use case for a URL shortener? I think the first time I heard about
them, the pitch was to stop long URLs getting split over lines in Usenet
messages; then they became popular because of Twitter's 140 character limit.
But not very many people use Usenet now, and Twitter shortens URLs itself, so
I'm not sure what people are using URL shorteners for now.

~~~
andyhmltn
I made this one because I use it when posting articles. I think a small link
looks a lot better than a large one. But I guess that's preference.

------
billN
Simple.

To be ultra useful, add a "copy to clipboard" link, more spacing between the
generated url and the search box, maybe wrap the generated url in a textbox,
bigger font and more centered.

~~~
yashg
One more feature suggestion: Let people customize the short code. That would
be your USP. I can't get a preferred short code on more popular url shortner
like bitly because chances are it's already taken. You can provide that.

Another: add password protection. Say I want to share my daughter's birthday
photos with my friends, I can have a url like fry.io/{hername} and also have
it password protected. That will add value over bitly or goo.gl.

Just my $0.02.

------
latterd
Useful, but just an observation do you think you actually need 9 JS files and
3 CSS for such a page? maybe you don't need all of them? or you can minify the
JS into one file and use that?

~~~
andyhmltn
That is very true. I'll get on that ASAP. I wanted to get something up as soon
as I could so I used the 'FlatUI' template which seems to include a lot of
that stuff.

------
Down_n_Out
Nice, always wanted to set up one of these for myself, but never found a good
example. I'm wondering if you would like to tell us (me), what you used to set
it up?

~~~
joeblau
Here is the start of some code. Wrote the core in 3 hours for a job interview.
Python, GAE, Test Cases, UI and all of that. Have fun.

site - <http://jjbshort.appspot.com/>

source - <https://github.com/joeblau/jjbshort>

edit: I realize the URL's aren't short... the code just needs a short domain
:)

~~~
Down_n_Out
Thanks! And thanks for the others that posted as well of course :)

------
mrThe
Also, self-redirect bug: <http://fry.io/bk>

~~~
andyhmltn
Hmm, thanks! That should be fixed from now on.

------
quaj
Is this site live with traceback enabled?

~~~
andyhmltn
That was a rather stupid mistake on my part. The environment was wrong.
Thanks!

------
coke
... is it broken? Doesn't work for me.

~~~
andyhmltn
How so? Everything is perfect on this end

------
logicode
Its not working

